# South American Tank Ideas



## tiffany89 (Jul 24, 2013)

My fish are getting a little aggressive so I am looking for ideas on how to set up their new bigger tank. I would love it anyone had any pictures to share !! opcorn:

Here is what they are in now, Its nice but not big enough and not enough hiding places.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a couple of large (180G) tanks set up for SA cichlids. I think it's important to have open areas where the fish can feed and sift through the sand. But even more important is to have lots of 'structure' in the form of tall plants (plastic or real), large pieces of driftwood, extending from the bottom to up near the surface, and some rock work ( SA cichlids rarely have rock in their biotopes but they love to lay their eggs on it). The idea is to create several different territories that individuals or pairs can occupy and defend. Also to create visual barriers (sight line breaks) to lessen aggression and allow for escape from a threat. Here's three pictures of one of my tanks. Good luck.


----------



## tiffany89 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have like some crazy different cichlids, I dont know if they will eat the plants but thats beautiful


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The plants in the photos are all plastic.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> The plants in the photos are all plastic.


Where did you get the tall ones in the back trying to add more height to my tank


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> notho2000 said:
> 
> 
> > The plants in the photos are all plastic.
> ...


Some of them I got at the Dollar Store (Dollarama) and some at a craft store (Michaels).


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

notho - that is a spectacular tank, do you have more pictures? I now have a very good idea what to do with my 180 when my Fronts are gone.

Sweet!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

nodima said:


> notho - that is a spectacular tank, do you have more pictures? I now have a very good idea what to do with my 180 when my Fronts are gone.
> 
> Sweet!


Thanks for your kind words. No, I rarely take full tank shots. My preference is to zero in on the fish and their behaviors. Glad the pictures generated some ideas for you.
Jim


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi notho2000 & tiffany89,

Both of your tanks look great. The use of fake plants is fantastic. In addition, notho2000, you have a great selection of cichlids. Is it common and does it work well to have so many and such a variety of earth eaters, especially with the large Uaru?

I will share an image. However, I must apologize, I recently started a thread with this image prior to seeing your request tiffany89. So, sorry for the repetition.










Thanks,
Matt


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

mlancaster said:


> Hi notho2000 & tiffany89,
> Both of your tanks look great. The use of fake plants is fantastic. In addition, notho2000, you have a great selection of cichlids. Is it common and does it work well to have so many and such a variety of earth eaters, especially with the large Uaru?
> Thanks,
> Matt


The mix of species that I had in that tank worked very well. The geos were pretty compatible other than a few squabbles (leucosticta, Red Head Tapajos, abalios, and pindare) and occupied the lowest levels. The Acarichthys heckelii and the Uarus kept to the mid-levels ,and the Mesonauta the top. Each had their own niche and rarely were there any problems. The Festivums bred regularly in the tank. The Uarus were very peaceful (didn't pair up) but had some difficulty competing for food. They were not aggressive feeders for me.


----------

